# Crude Acronyms



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok time for a rant. 

Why do people think that using an acronym in place for crude sware words or just "Basic" language is appropriate on this forum. Go ahead, call me prudish or politically correct, but in my mind if your going to take the time to put something out for public reading there should be some level of, and I hesitate to use the expression, common decency. So all you lmfao's and what have you out there, please refrain.

Moderators?

Hey just putting it out there :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, the last member who used "slang" terms for swear words was given a warning. This is and has always been a family-oriented fish site. No need for swear words, properly spelled or otherwise.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a 1000 klicks from prudish, but I totaly agree with you.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I drop nearly every swear word on my good friends just to get a rise out of them, but I sure as hell wouldn't do this in a McDonald's or at a playground or something family orientated of that nature though. It's the respectful thing to do.

Like what IceBlue essentially said, if you're going to take the time to type something out, take the time to be intelligent about it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Chris.....same here  I may have been guilty of this once or twice along the way on here, but do agree.


----------

